# Valiliğe tahsis edilmiş konak



## Russianer

"Adana..Valiliğe tahsis edilmiş konak. "

What is it? 
Is it correct to translate: "a house of Adana's governor", or it is "an office of governor of Adana"?


----------



## snoopymanatee

It means:

"_A place which has been allocated to governorship of Adana._"


----------



## spiraxo

I think you want to translate "Vali Konağı".
_Residence of Adana's Governor._ 

_Governor's Office_    Hükümet Konağı


----------



## Guner

But be aware that Governer's Office and House of the Governer/ Government House may mean different things in different countries. Government House is usually the Governor's home during the term of office, and may serve also as an administrative centre to support governer's official program, which is usually called the Governer's Office. In Turkey (as far as I know) there is no special residential allocation to governers but maybe an upgraded unit in a "lojman" complex shared with other government employees. So Hükümet Konağı or Valilik Konağı can only mean the administration centre not the residence (house) allocated for the governer.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Guner said:


> But be aware that Governer's Office and House of the Governer/ Government House may mean different things in different countries. Government House is usually the Governor's home during the term of office, and may serve also as an administrative centre to support governer's official program, which is usually called the Governer's Office. In Turkey (as far as I know) there is no special residential allocation to governers but maybe an upgraded unit in a "lojman" complex shared with other government employees. So Hükümet Konağı or Valilik Konağı can only mean the administration centre not the residence (house) allocated for the governer.



I cannot tell you how it works in different countries but in Turkiye, governers and even district governers have special residential allocations which are detached and protected, I cannot even imagine a governer or a district governer living in a public housing.


----------



## Guner

snoopymanatee said:


> I cannot tell you how it works in different countries but in Turkiye, governers and even district governers have special residential allocations which are detached and protected, I cannot even imagine a governer or a district governer living in a public housing.


 There you go !  In that case we can be sure that Hükümet Konağı or Valilik Konağı can only mean the administration centre and may not include the residence (house) allocated for the governer.


----------



## Reverence

It should be "Hükûmet Konağı", otherwise it'd say "valiye tahsis edilmiş konak". "Vali Konağı" is the lodgings reserved for the governor himself, instead of the office reserved for the position. Since the said lodgings are comparable to a manor, the word "konak" is still used, hence the confusion. So, in our case, what we're trying to say is most likely Adana Hükûmet Konağı, which translates into "Government Office of Adana".


----------



## spiraxo

I think this link is the reason of this question.

_Vali Konağı _or _Valilik Konağı_ means the same thing which means _Residence of Governor_ or _Governor’s Mansion_.

Çark Caddesi'nde 1958 yılında hizmete açılan valilik konağı, 54 yıl boyunca valilerin ikametgahı oldu.
Please click on the sentence above.


----------

